# X-Pert, Gallant, and the Foundation of the American Bully



## pitbullmamanatl

The Am Staff *X-Pert line* is one of the oldest lines, started in 1930 by Clifford and Alberta Ormsby from Hornell, NY. Their foundation bitch was Ormsby's Madge sired by Bennet's Mack and Bennet's Queen. Bennet's Mack was also known as Corrington's Mack C and his blood was a cross of Smith and Tudor lines. Smith and Tudor both had influence from the old Henry bloodline, developed in the 1890's by Frank G. Henry, but Tudor's dog's were mostly black part of the Henry line. Charles Smith's dogs were more of the red part and more outcrossed than Earl Tudor's dogs. Tudor's part of Bennett's Mack pedigree was Tudor's Jack II, son of the great Tudor's Black Jack 16xW. In 1930's Tudor's game dogs were as a sign of success. Earl Tudor of Oklahoma, or Oklahoma Kid as most dog men of that time called him, was just 22 years old in 1915 when he won with Jack Swift. Earl became well known dog man all over the country in 1920's with his 16 times winner Black Jack dog and 9 times winner Black Jack Jr. There were many breeders in that time who decide to use Tudor's stuff in their breedings. Corrington was one of these breeders of that time.

Bennett's Queen was a cross of Hogan's and Pitt's lines; Hogan's blood was built on Henry's blood. Pitt's blood consisted of old Colby blood for the most part , but also had some Henry in it. 













Ormsby's Madge
 

X-Pert Torpedo was the foundation male for the X-pert line and he was born in 1929 in Kansas. He was the first dog with the X-Pert prefix. His bloods are Smith's & Tudor's. Torpedo was a grandson of famous pit dogs Price's Butcher Boy andTudor's King. That Butcher Boy is great-grandson of Tudor's Supreme (littermate of famous Tudor's Black Jack Jr).









Torpedo









Tudor's Supreme



Looking deeper into Tudor's pedigrees it shows that the Henry bloodline goes back to Charlie Lloyd's Pilot, who was whelped back in 1878 in England. The foundation Henry dog was Henry's Red Toddy, a Delihant's Monkey (11xW); Monkey was littermates to Delihant's Paddy (5xw) and these two dogs played an extremely important role in the pedigree of *Tudor's Black Jack* (16xw). Tudor's Black Jack 16xW








pedigree goes back to Delihant's Monkey 11xW through Black Tige, and to Delihant's Paddy 5xW








 through Mollie W. Both were by Feeley's Jessie out of Delihant's Crazy Kate 5xW. Feeley's Jessie was from Con Feeley bloodline. Con Feeley, who lived in Chicago, was well known gamedog breeder, some of his pedigrees went back to Lloyd's Pilot







. 

Of course Feeley's Jessie was one of these dogs. Thus Ormsby's foundation was heavily based on Tudor and Smith blood, which is old Henry blood, which goes back to Charlie Lloyd's Pilot. 

So you have Henry's Imported Richmond (8xw)








who produced Swineford's Duchess who produced Swineford's King Paddy








who produced Blackwell Mollie who produced Tudor's Blackjack who produced Corrington's Mae Rose who produced Bennet's Mack who produced Ornsby's Madge. She was bred to X-pert Torpedo and produced X-pert Black Jack








who produced Xpert Black Shine








who produced X-Pert Black Ace who produced X-Pert Black Ace II who produced X-Pert Brindle Biff







.

Ch.X-Pert Brindle Biff was owned by Ormsby's. He was the first dog that Alberta handled at a dog show. He won many shows all over the country. Biff took the BOB at the National Speciality in Columbus, Ohio in 1949. X-Pert dogs took all placements there. Captain Will Judy wrote: "C. A. Ormsby....should be satisfied with these results for his X-Pert dogs took all 5 major placings - a record no other breeder has accomplished at a breed show in America, any breed." Biff had also Best Producer record as the sire of 14 AKC Champions.

Clifford and Alberta used Biff as stud more than any other male. Today, Biff is predominant male in X-Pert pedigrees, making a major influence on the line today. 

Until 1953, all X-pert breedings were very tightly bred. Arthur Glen Jones bred his Jone's Gay One Roxie to Ch.X-Pert Brindle Biff. There was only one puppy born, named Jaque Duke. Later Jones inbred on Jone's Gay One Roxie







,
Jaque Duke was bred to his dam to produce a litter of red colored puppies. X-Pert Red Rascal is most known from this litter. Many amstaff breeders of today know how X-Pert Red Rascal was influential for this breed. 
X-pert Red Rascal produced  Xpert Rowdy Rascal








who produced Sky King of Harwyn








who produced Ruffian Skybolt of Harwyn








who produced Ruffian Red Rock of Harwyn








who produced Rowdytown Patton's Red Rock Nefertiti who produced who produced White Path's Painted Rock








who produced Pam's White Path China Black who produced RE Throwin Knuckles








who produced RE Nevils Buckshot








 who produced Short Shot








 who produced Manu








who produced Diego's Doing Big Things








 who produced Pratt's Lil King Kamali








who produced Semper Fi's Ooh-Rah








and Opha Mae









*To be continued.... I will pick up in 1954 when the X-pert line and Gallant line crossed. *


----------



## Firehazard

:goodpost:

Im very familiar with all the legends.. Yep I know the first registered imports too.. Straight from Staffy(the real bulldog) stock back then.. The newly forged cajun rules at that time formed the best game dogs on the planet.. I see game dogs registered as Amstaffs and that started to die off during the later part of Xperts breeding regiment.. Also something was slipped in.. Cant go from straight game style dogs like that to an over exaggerated bully.

I love the founding dogs of the Xpert line; they were all real APBTs registered as AST.. We know this cause they also were bred as APBTs and have many dogs with many wins.. They were APBTs before they were ASTs .. UKC was before AKC.. 

I love seeing old dogs and their legacy; I dont think Tudor would like whats been done with his dogs blood in the AST world. Sorry I love the old champs .. Love em.. Thus why I breed to produce dogs of old.


----------



## circlemkennels

blackjack was an amazing dog!! i love talking about the old game dogs


----------



## cEElint

My Dre Dogg has Throwin Knuckles several times in his ped.. both mom and dad


----------



## Sadie

I love the X-pert line a lot of good dogs came out of that line. Good Post Lauren


----------



## aus_staffy

I agree, the old X-Pert stuff is fascinating. Show and go!


----------



## Cindy1979

Wow, you know a lot of the breed. Can you teach me more????


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Part 2: X-Pert Meets Gallant*

The Ruffian line was founded by Clayton Harriman and it was built on Tudor's Henry's blood. It was started using foundation dogs CH The Ruffian and a female known as Calamity Anne, a bitch bred by Fred Schroeder. Schroeder's line was predominantly Colby, which went back to the Gas House strain. The Gallant line was built using foundation dog Gallant Ruff, a Ruffian dog, bred by William Whitaker. Garm D dog and Bennet's Black Mary were from Tudor's King x Rumpus Beauty breeding. Dam of the X-Pert foundation dog X-Pert Torpedo, VanVliet's Great Labelle was from Tudor's King x Hart's Rumpus Bonnie. Now, Rumpus Beauty and Hart's Rumpus Bonnie were litter sisters, which gives you an idea of how closely related the X-Pert and Ruffian lines are. 


Ormsby then decided to cross X-Pert and Ruffian blood. Clifford used a Ruffian bitch named Lloyd's Dappy Girl







,
daughter of CH Gallant's Ruff








and she produced X-Pert Champer Boy II  








and X-pert Gallant Lady







.
Gallant Lady produced X-Pert Red Midge who produced X-Pert Glamorous Goldie









who produced X-Pert Humes Topsy








who produced Mari-Don Ginie Midnight  

*








*
who produced Beau Ringo  *







*
who produced Sooner's True Grit of Rhody who produced York's Velvet who produced Flying A's Shayla Dee who produced Flying A's Spanky*







*
who produced Flying A's Oreo*







*
who produced Razor's Edge Silver Sadey of ML








who produced Sadey Paddington *







*
who produced RE Lil Blue Koala








who produced CLP'S Razor's Edge Diamond  *







*
who produced CLP'S Razor's Edge Ruby *







*
who produced OG DBL SS H2 Tonka
*







*
who produced BOWWOW'S DBL SS Lil Rizzy 22 *







*
who produced 
COLDEN'S Carmello In a Champagne Suit  *









TO BE CONTINUED..........
*


----------



## Firehazard

daughter of CH Gallant's Ruff









Nice Dog! ^^ right there... shoulda' been taken back to some pure Black Jack ifnot BlackJack himself.. LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Firehazard said:


> daughter of CH Gallant's Ruff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Dog! ^^ right there... shoulda' been taken back to some pure Black Jack ifnot BlackJack himself.. LOL


That is CH Ruff and he was a super nice dog! His daughter is above him, sorry my formatting was kind of crazy.








Lloyd's Dappy Girl


----------



## Firehazard

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That is CH Ruff and he was a super nice dog! His daughter is above him, sorry my formatting was kind of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lloyd's Dappy Girl


ruffian was a nice dog, shoulda been bred back to some blackjack gyps in that case.. an inbred niece and 3rd cousin twice removed.. LOL cause thats how they got ruffian was from good ol game stock.. LOL I dont understand how people think they can breed a pure strain without ~oh never mind.. LOL :flush:

I dont really like that blue looking dog "Dappys Girl" and I better stop there  :hammer: That pic of ruffian shows a nice ( Y ) dog!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Ruffian*

So you have Henry's Imported Richmond (8xw)







 
who produced Swineford's Duchess who produced Swineford's King Paddy







 
who produced Blackwell Mollie who produced Tudor's Blackjack







 
who produced Tudor's Jack II







 
who produced Tudor's King who produced Garm D who produced Dinah Lee II who produced Klump's Deuce who produced The Ruffian







 

The Ruffian was bred to Calamity Anne and produced Ruffian Our Teenie 







 
who produced Ruffian Walkaway







 
who produced Gallant's Ruff







 
who produced Ruffian Bonnie of Harwyn who produced Ruffian Gray Boy of Harwyn







 
who produced Ruffian Hercules of Harwyn







 
who produced TopStaff's Tony the Tiger







 
who produced Tryarr Deadly Night Shade







 
who produced Herk's Harper







 
who produced Tryarr Sweet Wonderful You who produced Diamond's Crystal of Kar-ron







 
who produced Kar-ron Crystal's Lil Enforcer








 
who produced Kar-ron's My Boy Mikie







 
Who produced Kimmar's Cat Man Roo 







 
who produced RE Inna Rage







 (pictured here in 2005 @ age 13)
who produced Razor's Edge Welcome 2 the Edge







 
who produced Razor's Edge Jazzy Jewels 







 
who produced Pure Edge LaFemme Nikita 







 
who produced Pratt's Lil King Kamali  







 
who produced Razorsharp's Lil Prince Kamali







 
who produced Pratt's All Revved Up


----------



## Cindy1979

Wow..love this


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

circlemkennels said:


> blackjack was an amazing dog!! i love talking about the old game dogs


Totally agree!



Sadie said:


> I love the X-pert line a lot of good dogs came out of that line. Good Post Lauren


Thank you  I love that Henry's Imported Richmond.... Reminds me of Kangol lol



aus_staffy said:


> I agree, the old X-Pert stuff is fascinating. Show and go!


Word!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Bumping this up....


----------



## Mach0

Welcome 2 the Edge is nice !


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Mach0 said:


> Welcome 2 the Edge is nice !


Agreed! Very nice dog!


----------



## B-TownBullyz

Lauren I love these threads u put up... great knowledge....thank you


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

B-TownBullyz said:


> Lauren I love these threads u put up... great knowledge....thank you


 Thank you, Vic!


----------



## Celestial88

Great thread! Very interesting, thank you for posting it. I too really like CH Ruff, beautiful dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Celestial88 said:


> Great thread! Very interesting, thank you for posting it. I too really like CH Ruff, beautiful dog.


Thanks.... Ruffian Our Teenie and Ruffian Walkaway are also two of my favorites.... Gorgeous dogs!!!


----------

